# 07 NBS Electrical question



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have an 07 NBS silverado. I downloaded the electric manual from the upfitter site, and on page 67 they talk about a power supply harness under the instrument panel near the center of the vehicle. There is suposed to be a wire bundle with six wires 2 for battery, 2 for ground, and 2 for ingnition hot. Has anyone found these, or heard of these wires? All i can find is the wires for the trailer brake controls. The other question is can i use the wires from the trailer brake control to get power to my led's? Thanks for any help. I can not go to the dealer, as i can not even trust them to grease the 8 points on the front end when i take it for oil changes, found out today for the last 2 years everytime i take it in they change oil, but have not been greaing the susoension components.


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

I will check tomorrow for that harness. Why no go right to the fuse box for power???


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

My 07 NBS doesn't have those wires either and it also doesn't have the extra hole in the firewall. :crying:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Also note that the gmt-900s DO NOT have any zerk fitting !
So the dealer is not screwing you.......................

I will note tho. that SOME early build 07 gmt-900s (like mine)
only have 2 zerks. One on each outer tie rod!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BTW: That bundle of wires ARE under the dash. (hidden by the steering column.
You just have to find them and there are a couple of white instruction/color code 
tags on them.

Instructions and pics:
http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=64063&hl=trailer+brake+controller

I can assume IF your truck didn't come with the factory trailer tow pkg.
you won't have them.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I have the factory brake controller/tow package. But I have never seen any bundle of wires under the dash.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

DL.............Since you have the factory controller you won't have those wires.

I went crazy with my 07 gmt-900 trying to find any of the wires/info on how to 
hook up the 3 loose wires under the hood to the bottom of the fuse center and 
add the maxi fuses to power up the under dash loose wires to hook up to my 
brake controller till I found that link I posted above !

Sure wasn't the easy plug n play that was on my 04!

NOTE: My 07 didn't have the hole in the firewall either !
Yes....I do have the VYU plow prep................

Wanna know where to find the beacon light wires?


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

sonjaab;884543 said:


> Also note that the gmt-900s DO NOT have any zerk fitting !
> So the dealer is not screwing you.......................
> 
> I will note tho. that SOME early build 07 gmt-900s (like mine)
> only have 2 zerks. One on each outer tie rod!


I had a zerk for each upper and lower ball joint, and also had 2 other zerks for steering components. Trust me, i greased them.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

sonjaab;884546 said:


> BTW: That bundle of wires ARE under the dash. (hidden by the steering column.
> You just have to find them and there are a couple of white instruction/color code
> tags on them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i found the wirees for the trailer control, but i was unable to find the bundle of wires that the upfitter said were there for power accessories.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

FORD...............You have a gmt-900?????????????

If yours has more than the 2 in the tie rod ends you have a rare truck because
I have never seen any other gmt-900 with them.
Prob. thats why the dealer never greases them because they assume yours
like the 3 million others don't have them.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

sonjaab;884727 said:


> FORD...............You have a gmt-900?????????????
> 
> If yours has more than the 2 in the tie rod ends you have a rare truck because
> I have never seen any other gmt-900 with them.
> ...


Yeah i have GMT-900 07 NBS so you are saying they normaly do not have the zerks for the ball joints?? Sounds like you know a lot, are there any fittings for the drive shafts? I will look later today, or tomorrow when i put it on my buddy's lift at his shop There are 4 fittings on driver side, and 4 fittings on passenger side, and that includes the upper and lower ball joints. Maybe i explained it wrong....


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Funny.......Mine is a early build 3/07 2500 it only has 2..... one on each tie rod end.
None elsewhere. My buds 08 has none!


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

sonjaab;884739 said:


> Funny.......Mine is a early build 3/07 2500 it only has 2..... one on each tie rod end.
> None elsewhere. My buds 08 has none!


I can get pics if you want, i am sure i will be under the truck at some point again, hoping to wait for my buddy to get home from hunting, so i do not have to lay on the cold floor


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

My 2 07 NBS trucks have 11 grease fitting on the front end.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

JD Dave;1034137 said:


> My 2 07 NBS trucks have 11 grease fitting on the front end.


Same with my '08 GMT900.

George has no idea what he's talking about... he's never greased a truck in his life. :laughing:


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

sonjaab;884739 said:


> Funny.......Mine is a early build 3/07 2500 it only has 2..... one on each tie rod end.
> None elsewhere. My buds 08 has none!


Doesn't sound right to me, I have an early build 2007 2500 HD, (2) 2008 2500 HD, (2) 2009 2500HD, and a 2007 3500HD all new body style and I grease 11 fittings on all of them!!!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Nope..............Still only 2 on my 07 2500 gmt-900.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

sonjaab;1034189 said:


> Nope..............Still only 2 on my 07 2500 gmt-900.


The chassis is the exact same 01-2010 unless yours is a 1500. Yours doesn't have coil springs does it?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

All trucks have greasable ball joints and steering joints. The only ones I am not positive on is the NNBS 1500's with the struts. I have not been under one. I sure hope gm didn't do something that stupid on a truck.


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

sonjaab;1034189 said:


> Nope..............Still only 2 on my 07 2500 gmt-900.


The only Chevy truck that I have that only has 2 fittings is my 2008 Chevrolet Suburban all the 2500HD's have 11. Must be a 1500 then. Something just isn't right


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I started a thread on DP. http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=365197


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

the wires your looking for come with a certain build code that right now i cant think of,or there used for an option ? i have a 2500 hd sle and didnt have them either. in the left side junction box(near e- brake) there is access to accessory leads that i used, i bought the plug from dealer and modified for what i needed. its also listed in the upfitter pages. it might have been because i had the onstar and satellite radio now that i think about it is why i didnt have the wires your talking about. and my 09 has 11 grease fittings on the frt.end


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Heres a pic for the BSers like CubicInches:

Heres another mystery 08 gmt-900 with NO ball joint zerks :


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a NNBS 1500. They have only 2 grease points I guess. Same with the tahoe and suburbans and all new cars. They are making the 1500 trucks more carlike every year.

I now have 15 grease points on the front of my truck


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

sonjaab;1036345 said:


> Heres a pic for the BSers like CubicInches:
> 
> Heres another mystery 08 gmt-900 with NO ball joint zerks :


wow...just wow...you _*can*_ tell the difference between a 1/2 ton and a 3/4 ton..._*right?*_ :laughing:


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

sonjaab;1036345 said:


> Heres a pic for the BSers like CubicInches:
> 
> Heres another mystery 08 gmt-900 with NO ball joint zerks :


You're missing two wheel studs too...

And coil springs...? wait.. That's a picture of a car! 

I'm pretty sure they were talking about trucks in this thread.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JD Dave;1034233 said:


> The chassis is the exact same 01-2010 unless yours is a 1500. Yours doesn't have coil springs does it?


I think I will repost what I said before. In all honestly I didn't realize they made a nonHD 2500. The original poster asked about a NBS 2500HD so I assumed we were talking about that truck. No worries.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Well as I can see SOME of you CAN"T READ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now start AGAIN and read my original post and note:

That my truck a 07 gmt-900 2500 4x4 (YES its a 3/4 ton!) only has 2....TWO zerk fittings
in the tie rod ends. Also re-read my post stating my buds 07 gmt had none...........................

Not sorry I forgot to be LITERAL and state the pic above also is a 08 gmt-900 HALF TON
4x4 just in case it wasn't obvious enough for some of you "follow the leader types".
That pic is from a ball joint failure with a leveling kit and no zerks post over at
gm-trucks.com.

Now if a few of you jokers would take yer heads outta your behinds and take a trip
over to gm-trucks.com, fullsizechevy.com or even the dieselplace and do a simple
search on zerks in the gmt-900s you MIGHT LEARN something and note many
posts of other gmt-900 truck owners stating they also have either 2 or NONE.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

sonjaab;1037440 said:


> Well as I can see SOME of you CAN"T READ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now start AGAIN and read my original post and note:
> 
> ...


I would have to see to believe that a 3/4 did not have greasable ball joints. You got a pic of your truck?


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

What are you trying to show in your pictures?? Is that the truck in question? It only has 6 lugs to start out with, so that isn't a 2500HD..


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

M297..........Are you ANOTHER one that can't READ??????????


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

sonjaab;884543 said:


> Also note that the gmt-900s DO NOT have any zerk fitting !
> So the dealer is not screwing you.......................
> 
> I will note tho. that SOME early build 07 gmt-900s (like mine)
> only have 2 zerks. One on each outer tie rod!


Looks like this is your first post about zerk fittings. And it appears that you said "the GMT-900s DO NOT have any zerk fitting"!!! Looks like I'm reading just fine!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

sonjaab;1037440 said:



> Well as I can see SOME of you CAN"T READ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now start AGAIN and read my original post and note:
> 
> ...


Since were all idiots why don't you give us some links. I'm trying to learn something new and just want to know a little more and your posting pics of a 6 bolt 1500. BTW we can all read fine. Is your truck an 8 lug?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Dave..........Again LITERAL is the word......................

Look for the word "SOME" !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you miss it?

And yes I have 8 yes EIGHT lugs on my truck!

I have a March 07 build truck................
Did you miss the "EARLY BUILD" PART?

Who knows what GM put in those trucks on that specific day????????

As far as links.........ANY GM truck forum on the gmt-900s along with the ones I mentioned 
above and a search on BALLJOINTS will tell the story on missing zerk fittings.................

Split hairs all ya want if that what makes ya happy!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

sonjaab;1038016 said:


> Dave..........Again LITERAL is the word......................
> 
> Look for the word "SOME" !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you miss it?
> 
> ...


Just out of curiousity have you ever greased your own truck?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you just post a pic this will be all over.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Yes Dave.......................I have been under it MANY times!
Still only has a zerk in each tie rod end.

As far as greasing it myself? NO..............I save that and the oil and filter change
to the guys at the $19.95 place. As far as wrenching underneath the truck its
almost only making sure the mounting carton is torqued and tight yearly.

I do know that the gmt-800s have 11 zerks so I was puzzled that this one only has 2.
My buds gmt-900 1/2 also has 2 so I figure GM was cheapin' out !

As far as pics............sorry the kids wrecked my cheapie cam so your gonna have to
come to my house or one of Jerres meet ups to eyeball them missing zerks in person !
Or a trip to ANY GM truck site and do a search on zerks or ball joint issues with leveling 
kit issues and complaints on no zerks.................

Maybe I will ride it to the SIMA gig in P-town so ya'all can looksee.............


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

With no pics, I don't believe you. I don't even believe that you have a 2500 truck. I know the new 1500's have only 2 grease points.

Give me a link that shows a pic of a 2500 without greasable ball joints.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Sorry new guy.......................Been a member here for a LONG time as well as the OTHER
plowing forum.................You know the one where the ADULT PROFESSIONAL SNOWPLOW
FOLKS ARE? Yea that one!

Met IN PERSON with many members at MANY meet-ups at Hooters/Jerres/SIMA gigs and
both here and there and they know what I own and what I do and that I am not a fool or a liar...............


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

sonjaab;1038737 said:


> Sorry new guy.......................Been a member here for a LONG time as well as the OTHER
> plowing forum.................You know the one where the ADULT PROFESSIONAL SNOWPLOW
> FOLKS ARE? Yea that one!
> 
> ...


Where are all these guys that know you? Nobody on here believes you either. What professional doesn't have a camera? If you don't have a pic, I think you are a liar 

You show me a pic and I will admit that I am wrong and you are right. I don't believe that GM made any 2500's without greasable ball joints.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mossman381;1038743 said:


> Where are all these guys that know you? Nobody on here believes you either. What professional doesn't have a camera? If you don't have a pic, I think you are a liar
> 
> You show me a pic and I will admit that I am wrong and you are right. I don't believe that GM made any 2500's without greasable ball joints.


I think calling him a liar is pushing it a little far and I'm not saying that. I have 2 early build diesels but the gasser's were out 6 months before them which I didn't think of. I asked B & B and he said he hasn't seen a 2500 without 11 zerks but there could be a very small chance of one having only 2. Sonjaab tell GMC driver to crawl under your truck for us at Jerry's so we can put this to rest. You might have to jack it up a little because he has put a few pounds on this winter. LOL


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Yea Dave that could happen !

But Mossman is the TYPICAL child that posts here with the name calling and BS
and why most of the old timers and PROS went elsewhere!

Guys like him blathering off without doing a bit of simple research like a search here
with simple search terms like: Jerres BBQ, Hooters meet up, Turkey wings, or Magic
Salt and you could see many pics of me and my trucks thru the years at these events.

But again I don't have to prove nothing to nobody and this will be my last post on this.

See ya in P-town!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yup, I am a 12 year old kid with pics of my dads truck :laughing:

All this guy has to do is take a pic and show everybody what he has. Posting some links would help???

Your telling me nobody you know has a camera you can borrow. A brother, sister, parents, brother in laws, sister in laws or all those friends you have???? Come on man. I have been on these forums long enough to know alot of people are full of BS. Until you prove it, so are you.

Post some prof and I will admit I am wrong


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

sonjaab;1038798 said:


> Yea Dave that could happen !
> 
> But Mossman is the TYPICAL child that posts here with the name calling and BS
> and why most of the old timers and PROS went elsewhere!
> ...


Funny...I searched those...found nothing...went through some of your started threads, even the ones with some of those searches...no pics...


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Newdude;1038843 said:


> Funny...I searched those...found nothing...went through some of your started threads, even the ones with some of those searches...no pics...


oh, and to add to my previous post:

You say that there are 2 or no fittings on a 3/4 ton just like you said a 245 is the biggest LT tire: http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=247958&postcount=44

I hate to say it...but you sir talk a very big game, but bring a Snowbear to a Wideout fight at the Plowsite corral.


----------

